

Ask HN: When is a startup not a startup? - adilsaleem

How do you know that a startup has come out of the startup phase? More importantly, how does a startup know that its not longer a startup?<p>a) time since it was established
b) making sales
c) hiring more people<p>No single criteria seems to yield the correct answer. It may take a startup years to launch their product, there are companies that make sales, do hirings and even make money yet classified as startups.
======
pclark
when its ajar?

------
matthewer
when you feel like your not.

